# Ummm..



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

hi! i am a member of bettafish.com,
and was thinking of getting a reef tank when i get the money.
I want to plan out what i get first,
and want gto make sure that i dont get fish 
and corals 
that can't be together.
here is a link to what i want to get:
Coral Reef Farm Saltwater Fish, Corals and Inverts - Rare Saltwater Fish Aquariums
Please tell me
if any of them can't be together
and also please tell me 
a tank siize that can hold them all.
Please and 
thanks!​


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The site is there, but not your choices.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

Coral Reef Farm Saltwater Fish, Corals and Inverts - Rare Saltwater Fish Aquariums
I think this is it.
And this is some more
Reefs2go.com You have nothing in your shopping cart
I think those are the right links.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums
just use this link, in there they will tell you if the fish are compatible with each other and with corals.


----------

